# Taurus TX22 compared to Glock 44 - Me LIKE!



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

In the Glock section I did a comparison review of my two new pistols, the Glock 44 and the Taurus TX22. Which was better? 

Doug


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Love the TX22. I have one. 
Rented a Glock 44 to try it out. Not bad, but the TX22 was much better IMO.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Love my TX22. Wouldnt trade it for 5 G44s.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Jester560 said:


> Love my TX22. Wouldnt trade it for 5 G44s.


I'm the OP. The only significant difference I can tell between the two pistols is the Glock's magazines required checking that the top round was pointed up enough to clear the front part of the mag. Hard to describe, but that issue has been photographed and described better elsewhere. Other than that, the two pistols performed like a 9mm Walther during my last shooting session. That's high praise for those of you who have not shot a Walther!

Doug


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Walther’s are excellent. I have a PPQ chambered in 22LR and it is a fantastic gun, better than the TX22 in terms of build quality. Both are highly reliable if you clean them often. I have small hands, both of these guns fit my hand size like a glove.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Zahnarzt said:


> Walther’s are excellent. I have a PPQ chambered in 22LR and it is a fantastic gun, better than the TX22 in terms of build quality. Both are highly reliable if you clean them often. .....


I agree with you except the PPQ in 22 rf did not "work" *for me*. The magazines kept falling out after I fired one of two rounds. That happened with the 3 magazines I had. A couple of friends tried my pistol and did NOT have that issue. However, I sent it to Ft Smith to hopefully have them "fix" it for me. They had done "something" with a PPX that also dropped magazines; Walther fixed PPX it 100%. However, Ft Smith wasn't able to do anything with my PPQ 22, and I was left with a pistol that *I* could not reliably shoot. 

Other than that problem, the pistol was a work of art and very accurate. I wanted a PPQ 22 as I already had a 9mm, 9mm Match, 40 and 45 PPQ - really like those pistols, all of which operate 100%.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Weird. Never experienced or heard of the mag dropping during operation. Did Walther have an explanation for the problem?


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Zahnarzt said:


> Weird. Never experienced or heard of the mag dropping during operation. Did Walther have an explanation for the problem?


Yes, they replaced the PPX 40 mag spring with a PPQ 40 magazine spring if I remember correctly. Probably just originally a bad spring in the PPX. They did replace the magazine spring in the PPQ 22 and tested it. I'm sure the issue was me, and I could prevent the mag release, but I had to hold my hands in such a way that it made shooting unnatural for me.


----------



## LauraCraft (Sep 19, 2021)

Glock44 is great too lol.


----------

